
2-Year Stanford Study Shows the Productivity Boost of Working from Home - NN88
https://www.inc.com/scott-mautz/a-2-year-stanford-study-shows-astonishing-productivity-boost-of-working-from-home.html
======
jnordwick
Here's the paper :

[https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/gsb-cmis/gsb-cmis-download-
auth...](https://www.gsb.stanford.edu/gsb-cmis/gsb-cmis-download-auth/364391)

The population was workers with at least 6 months time and who had a private
room to work in. Also they were call center employees.

I would hesitate to draw a conclusions for a larger population. Some
professions and industries might need more time than 6 months. And these
aren't jobs with a high level of communication. Plus starting a new project
isn't something that is the same for a more detailed profession and might not
apply in that case either.

------
meesterdude
I think having a quiet place to work with few (or at least more controllable)
distractions is paramount to getting in the zone and staying there. It's
always been clear, and now we have some hard data, that working from home lets
employees deliver better bang-for-the-buck; and shows that making everyone
come to the office day in, day out has a real tax to it.

So maybe you don't need to hire more; just better position the people you've
got for success.

